# finally, hmpk x ct!!!!!!!



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Al right, after a lot of weeks of changing pair and females, two of my bettas spawn today:-D.

ok lets get to business, the female is a crown tail she is a red devil coloration, I got her a month ego she was to small to breed, but her name is cherry. The male is a wild color with dragon scales, he is a halfmoon plankat, you might know him from my other spawning log, his name is dragon. 

He is picking the eggs and putting them in the bubble nest, and she is doing the same. I have a good feeling about this one :-D. 

They are both petco bettas I wanted to start my own cthmpk line ( I know, I know that could take a ,lot of generations for that goal) but that's ok I have time in life for this hobby, and they have actually good fins and top lines too, but he has a extra ray so his anal fin looks messy. Ill put pics latter


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow I can't wait to see how this turns out!  Congrats on finding the right pair too!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Right, they stoped breeding and I took the girl out. Here is cherry and Dragon.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

motaylor said:


> Wow I can't wait to see how this turns out!  Congrats on finding the right pair too!


 thanks, that's when you see how betta breeding can be so frustrating, but all of it is worth it.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

The males is putting then in a pile and then moving them all over the bubble nest. They are actually going to hatch today at 5:00, I'm so excited.
Oh I almost forgot, I have to give thanks to nimble for the method she/he told me about


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

mashp said:


> The males is putting then in a pile and then moving them all over the bubble nest. They are actually going to hatch today at 5:00, I'm so excited.
> Oh I almost forgot, I have to give thanks to nimble for the method she/he told me about


Does your male have an alarm clock set?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning pair! Subscribing for sure!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

:lol:, I guess, they all hatch yesterday and he is really busy, he trys to put them in a pile but they fall of and come back up, ill try to take some pics


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks Ill get pic today when i get home


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Right I kind of forgot I had the pictures of them but here you go. Plus they had their first taste of bbs


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, no updates jet they are still the same


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to do updates when they're just fry.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Yea, and there are less than 100 so sometimes they hide between the plants and I can't find them


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Awh! Can't wait to see them get bigger


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Yea me either, I finally see some little tiny tails  they are getting bigger fast.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I know I have been I little off with the updates, but here you go. 
Today was their first ever water change, I usually change their water when they are bigger about three and a half weeks old but some pesky fly deposited her eggs in my fry tank so that why I did the water change today. In other less wormy news I see tails, not on all of them but in a couple. Hope you like the pic.
In the Second picture there 're some worms on the right.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

They're so tiny! I love the little eyes.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

update time!! 
today they are three week old, and the are a nice size, I guess since they are such a small spawn they can grow bigger. I'm starting to put some water in drop by drop. 

some have light colored bodies and some have dark lines connecting their eyes to their bodies.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice! I can't wait to see how they turn out and how many generations it takes to get nice fins.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

any predictions on what would the color be


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Right update time, they are 4 weeks today. I moved them in to a 15g if there is such a thing, but is like one and a half of a ten gallon tank, hope fully they will catch up. 
In other news I see anal fins and a little dorsal nub 

The first pic is when they were in the 10g tank and the second is their new tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I forgot that I had a spawning log 
They ar 5 weeks old they are growing nicely and eating well. No color yet but I have seen a lot of white body's and some blackish brown ones. I'll get pics today when I get home


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

I had been really busy with the finals in class, but hopefully by next week ill be free. anyway updates I have seen some black edges is some fry only in the anal fin, no color yet. I am also planning in giving them beef hart, but not right now probably at seven weeks they are 6 week now. I am afraid that they wont eat the beef hart and starve to dead.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Subbing this. Keep us posted.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks, there actually some little ventrals coming alone, no color yet tho. pictures coming soon ( I hope )


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello there, sorry for not updating you guys for so long.
They are about 7 weeks old, there are some runts, in fact there is only 6 that are big the rest are small like 3 weekers. I took out the small ones and left the middles and the big ones in the tank. Hope fully with the beef Hart they'll catch up to the big one.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here they are


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

So tiny!! So cute!!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a big size difference! Hopefully, they'll catch up soon.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

This sounds like it is going to be an very interesting combo. I will be watching


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

BlueLacee said:


> This sounds like it is going to be an very interesting combo. I will be watching


Thanks. 
Finally color is coming through, as I expected the red took over the blue ( well, that's what the three almost color fry show ). 
Unfortunately I have the two biggest fry with sbd, they are butt draggers. Their still eating bbs, I can't seem to get them to eat pellets less beef Hart. ( pictures later )
Ps. They are 8 weeks old, I think


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

*UPDATE TIME*
We have color...... and is red :-D
they are 11 weeks old now, eating pellets now and been fine, not jarred yet ( I learn from the last spawn that jarring at 7 weeks old in a bad idea and it will bring more work  ) 
there are only 4 fry left I had 7 but one die and two just disappear... :shock: 
like out of nowhere just not there, checked under every plant and I didn't saw anything. :-(


----------



## jonbettas (Jun 25, 2015)

Subscribed!

Any of them look like they are PK? Heard HM is very dominant.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Mashp... I love the PK in your Avatar.... so. much. So. pretty.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

jonbettas said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Any of them look like they are PK? Heard HM is very dominant.


really? I have seen somewhere that hm is actually recessive. 
and no not really I just jarred the biggest one like a couple of day ego and so far I only see the ct branching ( is not as big as a normal ct so it may have hmpk gene in him or her ) will see when they get bigger


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

FinnDublynn said:


> Mashp... I love the PK in your Avatar.... so. much. So. pretty.


thanks, got it on goggle


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Here he or she is (sorry for my bad pics )


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Alright, it's update time. But first I have to say sorry for not updating I missed like three weeks. Anywho, the good news is that their about 14 to 15 weeks of age. Their dark in body Color and red with some blue on their fins. The first guy is definitely a male he made his own bubble nest and is pretty big. The other I thought it was a male but it hasn't made any bubbles at all as much as I flared him or her whit his brother, but I bet she's a female.and the bad news is I had 4 fry but when I cupped them tow of them got really stress out and die in the process. There will be more updates but more separate from each other since the next step is wait untill their old enough to make f2. Thanks for been updated. 
Ps... first three pictures are the male, next three are pictures of the what I think is a female and the last one are both of them in a thank


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

update time, fry number 2 has an increase of rays, it had 2 rays now it has 4. May be half moon if it keeps growing rays. more updates coming soon, tanks for following


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry about the losses. I'm hoping it's a boy and girl for the next step!


----------

